

Next Hacker News DC Meetup is Tomorrow, July 17th - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/57309472/

======
simonw
I've added it to the Hacker News meetups guide on Lanyrd - anyone know of any
upcoming events that are missing? <http://lanyrd.com/guides/hacker-news-
meetups/>

------
pathdependent
See you there.

(Although it would typically be cause for a downvote, I'm going to point out
that they have good buffalo wings.)

~~~
djKianoosh
I gave you an upvote for that ;-)

I haven't been to one of these before. How is it?

~~~
pathdependent
I've only gone to two. I'm in grad school and classes are usually 4:30-7:30
and an hour metro ride, so I rarely make it in time.

Of the two I have been to, I've had some pretty interesting (and wild)
conversations.

------
Nelkins
I'm probably going to go to this, never been before (or to any other kind of
meetup). Anybody have advice on what to expect?

If anyone has any advice regarding parking, that would be appreciated as well.

------
thatusertwo
Had a good time at these meetups, to bad I'm in Toronto now.

------
ap22213
I'm out of town this week. I wish I could have made it!

------
incanus77
Nice. Is the next one going to be in DC?

------
wtvanhest
Does anyone do these is Boston?

